# 7. BANK 1 SAAR MTB Marathon 2006



## snoopy-bike (27. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Die Homepage des Bank1Saar Marathons ist aktuallisiert, die Ausschreibung ist nun online!!!

Wir sehen uns! 

www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## 007ike (27. März 2006)

He und ein neues Motto: OUT OF HELL! WOW! Da bin ich doch etwas beruhigter als bei MISSION OF PAIN!
Ich freu mich schon richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2006)

Was ist dann der Uhubrunnen - Stairway to Heaven?  
Freu mich auch schon!!!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (27. März 2006)

zumindest hört es sich schonmal schön warm an !


----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2006)

Wie wärs mit: "Bike the Brokeback Mountains", hört sich noch wärmer an! 

Grüße.


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit: "Bike the Brokeback Mountains", hört sich noch wärmer an!
> 
> Grüße.


Genau! Auch im Saarland eine MTB-Veranstaltung mit abgewandeltem Filmtitel. Dann können wir einen "Cinema-Südwest-Cup" veranstalten  . Zwei Veranstaltungen haben wir schon.


Kelme - war da was?


----------



## leeqwar (27. März 2006)




----------



## Einheimischer (27. März 2006)

Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Auch im Saarland eine MTB-Veranstaltung mit abgewandeltem Filmtitel. Dann können wir einen "Cinema-Südwest-Cup" veranstalten  . Zwei Veranstaltungen haben wir schon.
> 
> 
> Kelme - war da was?



Das wär mal was! Man könnte dann auch als Verpflegung Popcorn ausgeben  Ich fürchte aber, der gute Snoopy ist von seinem "Out of Hell" nicht mehr abzubringen, aber auch hier hätt ich einen Verpflegungstip: Fledermäuse - die haben ja seiner Zeit Ozzy auch gut geschmeckt, ich fürchte nur, die Martinis würden hungrig biken  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. März 2006)

irgendwie merkt man das es regnet............


----------



## Uwe G. (27. März 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär mal was! Man könnte dann auch als Verpflegung Popcorn ausgeben  Ich fürchte aber, der gute Snoopy ist von seinem "Out of Hell" nicht mehr abzubringen, aber auch hier hätt ich einen Verpflegungstip: Fledermäuse - die haben ja seiner Zeit Ozzy auch gut geschmeckt, ich fürchte nur, die Martinis würden hungrig biken
> 
> Grüße.



Coole Idee!! Oder wie wäre es mit ein paar Eingeweiden zum selber rausschnippeln... à la "House of the 1000 Corpse"

Spaß beisete..... wir werden dabei sein egal unter welchem Mottound unsere Endorfin fahren und ausschütten!!!!

Snoopy... wir kommen


----------



## leeqwar (27. März 2006)

Uwe G. schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Idee!! Oder wie wäre es mit ein paar Eingeweiden zum selber rausschnippeln... à la "House of the 1000 Corpse"



so sah limit ja gestern schon aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (27. März 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> so sah limit ja gestern schon aus !


Tja, wo gehobelt wird fallen Spähne... oder so...


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. April 2006)

*Deutsche Meisterschaften 2007 !*
*So Leute, jetzt ist es amtlich, 
wir sind offizieller Ausrichter der 
Deutschen Meisterschaften im Jahr 2007!!
- Ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt!* 

guckst Du: www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2006)

Gibt es eine bessere Nachricht??? 

  

Yeah!!!  

Die Strecke ist es seid anbeginn schon allemal würdig eine solche Meisterschaft auszurichten. Die Organisation hat es besonders im letzten Jahr mit der mehr als gelungen Premiere einer Süd West Deutschen Meisterschaft bewiesen, dass sie es auch ist und über das Preis Leistungsverhältnis brauchen wir uns wohl kaum zu unterhalten, wenn man sich diese bei den kommerziellen Ausrichtern ansieht.

Also Leute: Freuen wir uns darüber und stoßen drauf an: 

Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (5. April 2006)

sehr schön !  
ich finde auch, dass die orga es mehr als verdient hat, ein solches event auszutragen.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2006)

Da stimme ich euch zu, verdient ist das allemal  
Das I Tüpfelchen wär jetzt noch, dass der Titel von einem RSC Fahrer geholt wird  

 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Da stimme ich euch zu, verdient ist das allemal
> Das I Tüpfelchen wär jetzt noch, dass der Titel von einem RSC Fahrer geholt wird
> 
> 
> ...


Von Kirchheim /Teck nach IGB???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2006)

Um die "Brothers" kümmern wir uns schon  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Um die "Brothers" kümmern wir uns schon
> 
> Grüße.


Und was ist mit den ca. 20-30 anderen??? Da brauchen wir doch wieder diese komischen Leute aus Moskau oder Sizilien für und die sind wieder so teuer und machen nur die hälfte der Arbeit, wie wir letztes Jahr schon gesehen haben!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit den ca. 20-30 anderen???



Ach, die kochen doch auch nur mit Wasser in das ich vorher Abführmittel getan habe  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (12. Juli 2006)

*Vorfahrttermine!!*

Hallo,
am kommenden Samstag um 11.00 Uhr startet die erste von zwei Vorfahrten der Kurzstrecke (alte Mittelstrecke mit 56 km und 1.700 hm!). 

*Abfahrt ist um 11.00 Uhr*
Betzentalstadion in St. Ingbert! 

Bitte auch unsere Homepage beachten: www.bank1saar-mtb.de

Wir sehen uns 
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2006)

Würd gern mitfahren, geht aber nicht. Mama wird 70  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (13. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht kann ich an der 2. Vorfahrt mit dabei sein. Momentan macht mir noch mein Knie zu schaffen ... wäre gerne dabei.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (13. Juli 2006)

Kann auch leider nicht. 
Muss mein neues Rad abholen.


----------



## PirateSB (13. Juli 2006)

so'n mist - würde zu gern mit - muss aber leider noch etwas pausieren, wünsch euch viel spass


----------



## Limit83 (1. August 2006)

Hey Leute!
Langsam wirds Zeit mit der Anmeldung! Wer noch ein fettes Rocker Shirt mit dem Thema "Out of Hell" haben will, der muss sich bis zum 22. August anmelden.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (1. August 2006)

@limit: Danke!! 

und des Weiteren:

der 2. Vorfahrttermin der Kurzstrecke hat sich verschoben, und zwar auf den 19.08.2006!!!

siehe auch:

*www.bank1saar-mtb.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (1. August 2006)

Bitte Bitte! 
Und an dem verschobenen Termin hab ich sogar Zeit! Jippie! 

Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2006)

Gibt es denn jetzt da Limit verletzt ist die Vorfahrt?


----------



## Wiseman (14. August 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass die Vorfahrt von snoopy geleitet wird ...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (14. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass die Vorfahrt von snoopy geleitet wird ...
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Der ist am WE leider nicht im Land. Soweit ich weiss wird aber bereits nach einem Ersatz gesucht.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (14. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist am WE leider nicht im Land. Soweit ich weiss wird aber bereits nach einem Ersatz gesucht.
> 
> Grüße.


Wäre das für Moose nicht eine gute Gelegenheit, mal wieder hier aufzutauchen?  

Hoffentlich findet sich jemand, der die Gruppe führen kann. Ansich würde ich mich ja auch anbieten, weil ich gerne mal wieder MTB fahren würde. Müsste halt die Strecke irgendwie kennen lernen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## nojumper (14. August 2006)

moin, 

hab die Strecke auf GPS für Magicmaps2go-Track und kann sie auch gerne per PN verschicken. (geht auch als ASCIII, .OVL und .IKT, Originalformat ist .PTH)
Als Führer komme ich leider nicht in Betracht, da würdet Ihr ja alle bei einschlafen 

Schon mal 'n paar Erfahrungen von der Mini-Marathon-Strecke (teilweise deckungsgleich mit der Mittelstrecke):Stand Sonntag, 13.8.
- Homburger-DH von Fahrzeugen extrem aufgewühlt, tiefer, weicher Boden mit diversen Ästen drinne..für mich momentan so nicht fahrbar
- Auf der Verbindungsstrecke Homburger-DH zur Bomberabfahrt großer Baum quer überm Trail, nicht zu umfahren, aber zu umtragen
- Bomberabfahrt: Schmierseife pur im unteren Teil 
- Totenkopf: Gut fahrbar
- DB-Trail: oben (im neuen Teil) sehr tiefer Boden, die Stufe unten trau ich mich eh' nicht mehr  
- Uhubrunnen: Riesenbaum liegt quer Höhe Brunnen. Vorsicht beim durchquetschen: spitze Äste 
- Den Einstieg in den Trail nach der Wohngebietsdurchfahrt Niederwürzbach Ost (kurz vor'm Grubenwasserwerk) hab' ich nicht mehr gefunden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht da, wo letztens noch die Einfahrt war, ein Neubau, sieht nach Privatgelände aus...kein Einstieg gefunden, war aber auch schon müde, kalt und hungrig   
- Einstieg in den Sausteig: In der Abfahrt ca. 50 m nach dem Baustoffhändler in Hassel liegt 'n Baum quer, für'n Bunny-Hop wohl zu hoch  

Allgemein: So glitschig und weich hab' ich das Gebiet noch nie erlebt, aber Anfang September wird's ja traditionell wieder trockener


----------



## Oberaggi (15. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> - Homburger-DH von Fahrzeugen extrem aufgewühlt, tiefer, weicher Boden mit diversen Ästen drinne..für mich momentan so nicht fahrbar


Habe ich was verpasst? Wo ist der denn?



			
				nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> - Den Einstieg in den Trail nach der Wohngebietsdurchfahrt Niederwürzbach Ost (kurz vor'm Grubenwasserwerk) hab' ich nicht mehr gefunden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steht da, wo letztens noch die Einfahrt war, ein Neubau, sieht nach Privatgelände aus...kein Einstieg gefunden, war aber auch schon müde, kalt und hungrig


Wir waren letztens noch da und haben ihn eigentlich gefunden. Also eher kein Neubau


----------



## nojumper (15. August 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich was verpasst? Wo ist der denn?
> 
> Wir waren letztens noch da und haben ihn eigentlich gefunden. Also eher kein Neubau



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das die kurze Abfahrt nach "Harry's Keule", also vom Betzenberg runter Richtung Bomberabfahrt.

Werd heute abend nochmal versuchen, die richtige Stelle in Niederwürzbach zu finden, oder die haben schnell gebaut


----------



## Limit83 (15. August 2006)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich würde euch ja gerne weiterhelfen und die Tour führen, allerdings würde das nur gehen, wenn mich jemand im Kinderwagen mitnehmen würde... 
Und vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (15. August 2006)

@ oberaggi: Der Einstieg in den Trail hinter Niederwürzbach is tatsächlich noch vorhanden, nur 'n bissl zugewachsen bei dem feuchten Wetter  
Hab einfach zu weit rechts gesucht und - blind wie ich bin - nix gefunden


----------



## Limit83 (17. August 2006)

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12276&mode=&order=0&thold=0
Hab mich mal um was gekümmert! 
Gruß


----------



## Wiseman (17. August 2006)

limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12276&mode= &order=0&thold=0
> Hab mich mal um was gekümmert!
> Gruß


Netter Artikel 

Was heist denn die Abkürzung PM? Pressemeister? 

Gruß,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (17. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Netter Artikel
> 
> Was heist denn die Abkürzung PM? Pressemeister?
> 
> ...



*P*u*M*uckl







 

Grüße.

P.s.: schöner Artikel


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2006)

@ limit Auch vom mir gute Besserung.Ich kenn die Schmerzen.
Hab das gleiche vor 12 Jahren nach einem Fussballunfall hinter mich gebracht.
Nicht zuletzt deswegen fahre ich heute MTB.Aber wie man sieht kann das da auch passieren.
Findet die Vorfahrt jetzt am Samstag statt oder nicht ?


----------



## Limit83 (17. August 2006)

Beim Fußball reißt normalerweise das vordere Kreuzband, das hintere ist nur ganz selten betroffen... Bin ja nicht verdreht oder ähnliches sondern es gab einen heftigen schlag auf den Unterschenkelkopf und der ist dann aus dem Gelenk nach hinten weggerutsch, um das zu verhindern ist das hintere Kreuzband da, wenns dann zu heftig wird, reißt das eben.
Wegen der Vorfahrt: Unser Jugendwart Markus Alles hat sich dafür bereiterklärt das zu übernehmen. Daher wird das Tempo auf jedenfall lockerer. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (17. August 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Jugendwart Markus Alles hat sich dafür bereiterklärt das zu übernehmen. Daher wird das Tempo auf jedenfall lockerer.
> Gruß Limit!


Jo, wenn ich mit npk G1 fahre, dann ist das für ihn auch locker, im Gegensatz zu mir  
Ich hoffe am Samstag auf regen Zulauf, denn ich habe mir extra "frei" genommen  jetzt muss nur noch mein MTB funktionieren.

Schraubende Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (17. August 2006)

Ich bin auch am Start und freue mich gaaaanz besonders auf den Uhu Brunnen, den ich dann dieses Jahr zum ersten mal hochfahren werde - oder doch eher hochschieben  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (18. August 2006)

hi - wer fährt denn am samstag noch von sb aus bzw. über sb  mit dem rad hin?  könnte man ja eigentlich auch zusammen nach igb strampeln -  wir wollten hier so um 10:00 uhr los.


----------



## nojumper (18. August 2006)

Muss jetzt doch mal was zum Tempo fragen: Wie hoch ist denn etwa der Schnitt bei so 'ner Vorfahrt  
Überlege, ob es sich lohnt, den Samstag dafür blau zu machen oder ob mir der Rest der Truppe schon nach den ersten Metern weggestrampelt ist...dann geh' ich lieber arbeiten   
Anders gefragt: Wenn die Sache um 11 losgeht, bis wann wird's dann etwa dauern? (Rechnen kann ich dann selbst  )
@ Eh: Jetzt tu nicht so, als ob der Uhubrunnen für Dich 'ne besondere Herausforderung darstellen würde


----------



## Wiseman (18. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch am Start und freue mich gaaaanz besonders auf den Uhu Brunnen, den ich dann dieses Jahr zum ersten mal hochfahren werde - oder doch eher hochschieben
> 
> Grüße.


Am Uhu-Brunnen wird angegriffen  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (18. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt doch mal was zum Tempo fragen: Wie hoch ist denn etwa der Schnitt bei so 'ner Vorfahrt
> Überlege, ob es sich lohnt, den Samstag dafür blau zu machen oder ob mir der Rest der Truppe schon nach den ersten Metern weggestrampelt ist...dann geh' ich lieber arbeiten
> Anders gefragt: Wenn die Sache um 11 losgeht, bis wann wird's dann etwa dauern? (Rechnen kann ich dann selbst  )
> @ Eh: Jetzt tu nicht so, als ob der Uhubrunnen für Dich 'ne besondere Herausforderung darstellen würde



Also ich denke, da ja gleich zwei Topstars vom RSC ausfallen, besteht durchaus die Chance, auch für Sterbliche die Vorfahrt zu finishen  Ich tippe mal auf eine Gesammtfahrzeit von ca. 4,5h. Letztes Jahr, unter der Führung von snoopy hatte ich mal mal ein 20,5er Schnitt auf'm Tacho  

Ich glaube schon, in Anbetracht dessen wie du Donnerstags fährst, dass du Samstag konditionell mithalten kannst - nur Mut 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (18. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube schon, in Anbetracht dessen wie du Donnerstags fährst, dass du Samstag konditionell mithalten kannst - nur Mut
> 
> Grüße.


Ich wurde noch nie in der Gruppe allein gelassen. Wenn es mal nicht mehr geht, dann finden wir schon eine Lösung.  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (18. August 2006)

Vor 2 Jahren gab es schon mal Vorfahrten für Einsteiger. Da gab es dann einen 13km/h Schnitt. Und vergessen wird niemand, wenn das Wetter halbwegs paßt wird das bestimmt ne lustige Sache!
Fahre um 9.30 Uhr in WND los. Falls mich jemand begleiten will..............


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2006)

@Pirate: ich hab gerade beschlossen auch mitm Bike anzureisen. Ich hoffe ich schaffs auch wieder bis heim  

Ich würd auch über SB fahren. Wo sollen wir uns Treffen? ich komme von irgendwo aus richtung Riegelsberg runter...10Uhr is ne gute Zeit, dann müssten wir ja auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig da sein!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PirateSB (18. August 2006)

bestens, dann wären wir ja schon mal min. zu dritt  treffpunkt wäre im nauwieser viertel  vor der kneipe "kurzes" eck, 10:00 uhr. 
@alle: vielleicht möchte sich ja sonst noch jemand anschließen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. August 2006)

ich fahr einfach die nauwieser straße durch, ich denk da werd ich euch irgendwo finden  

bis moin!


----------



## chris84 (19. August 2006)

tja, das war wohl nix... hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour  

ich glaub Schneebesen sind bei mir ab sofort nur noch in der Küche zu finden   Am Bike sind mir die dinger einfach nicht vergönnt... mal wieder sauber die Achse abgebrochen... diesmal warens die CrankBrothers, naja, sie haben immerhin etwa 3mal so lange gehalten wie die Look 4x4....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PirateSB (19. August 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, das war wohl nix... hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour
> 
> ich glaub Schneebesen sind bei mir ab sofort nur noch in der Küche zu finden   Am Bike sind mir die dinger einfach nicht vergönnt... mal wieder sauber die Achse abgebrochen... diesmal warens die CrankBrothers, naja, sie haben immerhin etwa 3mal so lange gehalten wie die Look 4x4....
> 
> ...



yep-ziemlich ärgerlich, aber glück im unglück, dass dir das nicht erst später auf der strecke passiert ist - wäre sicher noch ärgerlicher gewesen...! bin da selbst ja eher klassisch (= shimano) unterwegs. die sind zwar 'nen tick schwerer, halten aber dafür auch ordentlich was aus. hab letztens diesbezüglich noch einen bericht gelesen: da gings nämlich darum, dass ausgerechnet die edel-egg-beater mit titanachse schon nach relativ wenigen km regelrecht "auseinandergefallen" sind


----------



## nojumper (19. August 2006)

ich empfehl da mal die Exustar E-PM25-Ti: Gut 208 Gramm, um die 88 Euronen, und bei mir machen sie's seit knapp 3000 km problemlos . Na ja, 'n bissl Spiel haben die Achsen mittlerweile und ich drück ja auch nicht so fest  

Nochmals besten Dank für die "gute Führung", war 'ne schöne Tour mit spitzenmäßigem Wetter-Timing!!


----------



## chris84 (19. August 2006)

ich denk ich probier als nächstes mal die XTR aus...

die Schneebesen halten ja schon einiges aus, immerhin hab ich sie ne gute zeit lang gequält... das scheint mir echt Materialermüdung zu sein... Die sind einfach zu stramm aufs Gewicht getrimmt...

jo, ich hatte echt schwein... eigentilch wollt ich ja heut pfälzerWald Marathon fahren... das wär richtig ärgerlich geworden!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## crazyeddie (19. August 2006)

was macht ihr nur mit eurem material... hab die triple ti seit drei jahren auf dem rennbike (ca. 5000km) und bin sie einen winter auf dem winterbike gefahren (ca. 1500 km). dazwischen hab ich mir die hülsen im inneren aus titan drehen lassen und dabei wurden die kugellager getauscht. ansonsten hab ich sie erst einmal zerlegt und gefettet.


----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

ähm... 5000 sind ja nun auch net viel 

meine müssten jetzt so ca. 13000 drauf haben, und ich bin ja ein schwerer Sack  

da wird das material halt auch gefordert! Die Lager musste ich bei mir auch schon tauschen, ging aber auf Garantie. ein Kugellager war zerbröselt... obwohl ich die dinger regelmäßig gefettet hab...


----------



## leutnant gustl (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich halte dagegen und stimme crazyeddie zu. Bin meine Schneebesen auch mindestens in einem unteren fünfstelligen Kilometerbereich gefahren und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt, trotz absoluter Wartungsarmut. Also über dieses tolle und v.a. leichte Produkt lasse ich nichts kommen, außer meine Füße


----------



## Gurkenvieh (20. August 2006)

hm, gibt es die Strecke auch irgendwo als GPS bzw. für GoogleEarth? Oder hat wenigstens einer einen detaillierten Streckenplan? Der Plan von der offiziellen Homepage ist ja leider nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (20. August 2006)

@leutnant: ich würde sowas auch gerne sagen können   von der Funktion und wartung her sind die Dinger definitiv einfach geil! vielleicht bist du net ganz so schwer wie ich... ich bin wohl zu fett für leichtbau  

allerdings muss ich auch sagen dass der käfig der pedale nach der laufleistung doch schon recht ausgeschlagen sind.. das war bei den Look damals besser, da hat die feder den käfig immer stramm gehalten... ich würd die dinger ja gerne nochmal probieren... aber so langsam schwindet echt das vertrauen


----------



## nojumper (20. August 2006)

Gurkenvieh schrieb:
			
		

> hm, gibt es die Strecke auch irgendwo als GPS bzw. für GoogleEarth? Oder hat wenigstens einer einen detaillierten Streckenplan? Der Plan von der offiziellen Homepage ist ja leider nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig ...



moin, 
also ich hab mal die Kurzstrecke (also die 56 km)  vom Streckenplan der Homepage auf magicmaps übertragen...nicht überragend genau, aber 's reicht, um die Strecke zu finden.
Nur die ganzen umgefallenen Bäume auf den Trails (seit gestern nachmittag sinds nochmal 'n paar mehr geworden), sind da nicht mit drauf  

Bei Interesse kann ich's Dir per PN schicken (.pth, ASCII, OVL oder IKT)


----------



## zeitweiser (20. August 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @leutnant: ich würde sowas auch gerne sagen können   von der Funktion und wartung her sind die Dinger definitiv einfach geil! vielleicht bist du net ganz so schwer wie ich... ich bin wohl zu fett für leichtbau
> 
> allerdings muss ich auch sagen dass der käfig der pedale nach der laufleistung doch schon recht ausgeschlagen sind.. das war bei den Look damals besser, da hat die feder den käfig immer stramm gehalten... ich würd die dinger ja gerne nochmal probieren... aber so langsam schwindet echt das vertrauen


Nachdem ich die Look 4x4 im letzten Jahr klein gefahren hab und jetzt
 seit 3 Tagen CB SL fahre macht der Chris die Meldung vom Abbruch der SL.
Ich glaub ich halte  meine XTR noch ein wenig auf Lager.


----------



## rich.tisch (27. August 2006)

Hi.

Weiß zufällig jemand ab wann die Strecke(n) ausgeschildert sind?


----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2006)

ich wollte heut vielleicht nochmal abfahren. hast du zeit? dann komm einfach mit.


----------



## wimpy (27. August 2006)

ich bin letzten sonntag ein teil der strecke abgefahren,und es war ein richtiger kampf da schon am homburger-dh alles voller äste lag die noch von waldarbeiten  übrig waren.
und der rest der strecke war mit umgefallenen bäumen übersäht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (27. August 2006)

jo, ich weiß... ne zeitvoraussage kann man da nicht treffen, aber wenn man die abfahrten öfter gefahren ist schadet das am nächsten sonntag nicht.


----------



## leeqwar (1. September 2006)

hat jemand aus der heusweiler kante morgen interesse an einer fahrgemeinschaft zur nudel- und startnummerabholparty ?


----------



## chris84 (1. September 2006)

@leequar: wenns Wetter so bleibt wollt ich mitm Motorrad hinfahren... 
sollte es dagegen morgen abend weniger schön sein komm ich wieder auf dein Angebot zurück und melde mich per PN!


----------



## Wiseman (2. September 2006)

Ich wollte morgen gegen 18:00 Uhr auch vor Ort sein und meine Nummer abholen. Komme aber sicher mit dem Auto.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (2. September 2006)

komme so um 19 uhr


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2006)

ich werd wohl auch so gegen halb 7 rum da sein.... is ja trocken draußen


----------



## nojumper (2. September 2006)

noch!!!!!!    Abwarten, der Wetterbericht verheißßt ja für heute N8 nix gutes..... 
Also doch morgen kein Marathon sondern Dirtjump


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2006)

nu mal ma nicht schwarz hier! viel regen wirds nicht geben! (hoffentlich  )


----------



## Franky79 (2. September 2006)

Ach ich denk das Wetter hält morgen. Ich werd nur
als Zuschauer vor Ort sein und euch Beine machen 
wenn´s zulangsam wird  

Also allen denen die mitfahren, viel Glück und toi toi toi.

LG
Frank


----------



## crazyeddie (2. September 2006)

ich brauch noch mindestens 10l pro quadratmeter und stunde heut nacht  mal sehen ob mein regentanz funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (3. September 2006)

es sieht mal nach sehr viel regen aus,aber laut wetter.de soll das regenrisiko bei 10% liegen.und wenn es regnet dann weniger als 0,5 l pro qm.


----------



## nojumper (3. September 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch noch mindestens 10l pro quadratmeter und stunde heut nacht  mal sehen ob mein regentanz funktioniert.



kapier ich nicht, willst Du uns ersäufen?  Oder suchst Du 'ne Ausrede, nicht starten zu müssen?


----------



## wimpy (3. September 2006)

ich starte auf jeden fall war eben schon oben meine startnummer abholen


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2006)

wie was ausrede? natürlich starte ich. aber je nasser desto besser


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2006)

so, bis gleich!


----------



## PirateSB (3. September 2006)

das war eine wirklich gelungene sache heute - die strecke war wirklich gut und die streckenhinweise/streckenposten waren top! verfahren unmöglich! kompliment an die versanstalter sehr genial auch, dass der regen dann doch noch ausblieb


----------



## Wiseman (3. September 2006)

Die Strecke war top in Ordnung, auch die Äste und Bäume waren beseitigt, fast wie gekehrt , und man konnte gut fahren.

Ich fand die Sitzgelegenheiten im Zielbereich nachher etwas dünn, es war kaum machbar sich an einen Tisch zu setzen um noch etwas zu essen/trinken. Dafür war das Zelt unten wie leergefegt, ok, es war leer. Aber das hat J. Grünbeck ja schon am Samstag angesprochen, dass sie Probleme hatten, das Zelt oben zu platzieren.

 Gelungene Veranstaltung, mein *"Danke, Jungs und Mädels!"*
geht an alle Helfer und Organisatoren, die diesen Marathon ermöglicht haben


----------



## Franky79 (3. September 2006)

War schön auch als Zuschauer, am DB Trail natürlich wieder schön Programm. Hamster DH hat es leider 2 Biker direkt vor unserer Nase gekostet aber eher nicht so schlimm - in diesem Sinne gute Besserung.

Habe so ein paar Kleinigkeiten beobachtet die ich denke für nächstes Jahr geändert werden sollten aber wohl auch kein Problem sein werden.

Also allem in allem mir hat´s gefall.


----------



## nojumper (3. September 2006)

Kinder Kinder, Euren Draht zum Wettergott hätte ich auch gerne  
Die Streckensicherung und -Markierung hat mir noch besser gefallen als sonst, Die Orga lief  richtig rund. Danke für den klasse Sonntag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (3. September 2006)

wow! das war mal wieder genial!!!    

das Wetter war nahezu perfekt, für mich hätts temperaturmäßig nicht besser sein können! St. Ingbert hat das einfach drauf! Der Boden war auch genial, man konnte es Richtig krachen lassen! 
Sowieso, die Strecke gefiel mir dieses Jahr besser als je zuvor, DB-Trail is klasse gemacht und gut fahrbar, auch alle anderen abfahrten haben super Spaß gemacht! Markierung war perfekt, auch die Streckenposten, Straßensperrungen usw! eben wie gewohnt! da seh ich für nächstes Jahr absolut keine Bedenken!

Das mit den Sitzmöglichkeiten im Zielbereich stimmt, das war etwas mau. Vor allem weil sich das mit der Siegerehrung dann auch noch lange hinzog. Aber ich denk das wird nächstes Jahr besser, wurde ja schon angekündigt dass da einiges Umgebaut wird!  

Und das war heut bei mir der erste Marathon, der von Anfang bis zum Ende richtig Spaß gemacht hat! hab zusammen mit nem Kumpel die richtige Einteilung gefunden und meine Zeit vom Vorjahr um gut 25min verbessert...
und das Obwohl wir nen Synchronplatten hatten, ganz am Ende vom Fast Fredi, beide zur selben zeit an der gleichen Stelle platt, gleicher Reifen, gleiche Ursache (spitzer Stein). War aber schnell repariert! 

die Verpflegungen glichen wie jedes Jahr wieder einem Buffet, echt klasse!  Schade dass man da nur so kurz verweilt  

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## Einheimischer (3. September 2006)

Schliese mich dem Lob an, Strecke und die gesammte Organisation top  
Wer diesemal falsch fuhr, hat es entweder absichtlich getan, oder aber dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. Selbst ich habe mich immer zurechtgefunden und musste mich nicht auf die Auschilderung konzentrieren, alle die mich kennen wissen was das heisst: besser geht nicht  
Mein persönliches Rennerlebnis ist etwas seltsam, nur soviel, die ersten und die letzten 3Km sind optimal gelaufen, alles dazwischen würd ich gerne aus meinem Gedächtnis streichen  Naja, nächste Saison wird wieder vernünftig trainiert, dann klappts auch wieder mit Uhubrunnen & Co.  

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (3. September 2006)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.
Die Strecke war trotz des nassen Wetters in einem Top Zustand und verfahren ging gar nicht.  
Habe auch mein persönliches Ziel gut erreicht, nur ob ich mich jemals mit dem DB Trail ganz anfreunden werde???


----------



## wimpy (4. September 2006)

Geil!!!

Die Strecke heute war einfach nur Rock´n Roll!!! 
Alles war sehr schön zu Fahren,das Wetter war prima und trotz meiner Erkältung war ich 1 Stunde schneller als im Vorjahr. 
Ein riesen Lob an die Streckenposten die haben ihren Job echt Super gemacht.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (4. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein persönliches Rennerlebnis ist etwas seltsam, nur soviel, die ersten und die letzten 3Km sind optimal gelaufen, alles dazwischen würd ich gerne aus meinem Gedächtnis streichen
> .



Lieber EH,
wenn Du nächstes Jahr die anderen 50 km so fährst wie die ersten und letzten 3 gestern, wirst Du sicher erster!  
Dein Endspurt war echt super, ich konnte trotz aller Mühen nicht folgen.

An Orga:
Tolle Beschilderung!! Echte Verbesserung zu früher. Streckenposten sehr aufmerksam, Flaschenservice 1. VP sehr gut!! Bitte, wenn mgl. widerholen.
Fazit: Tolles Rennen, Tolle Veranstaltung: schade nur, dass es so wenige merken!!


----------



## Schutzblech (4. September 2006)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Das war/ist mal wirklich ein echter *Mountainbike*-Marathon. Sehr gut gewählte Strecke, schöne Trails - die ich allerdings bei weitem nicht so knifflig fand, wie einem die Aufregung darüber im Vorfeld weis machen wollte. Nichtsdestotrotz zähle ich dieses Rennen zu den anspruchsvollsten, die ich so kennengelernt habe. Und das sind nicht wenige.
Ein ganz besonderer Dank soll an die immer freundlichen Streckenposten und Helfer an dem VPs gehen.

Viele Grüße aus Alfter,
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (4. September 2006)

Also um's kurz zu machen: Je öfter ich Marathons mitfahre und je mehr Strecken ich fahre, desto mehr weiß ich zu schätzen, was in St. Ingbert geboten wird. Die Strecke ist der Hammer, da geht einem das Herz auf. Absperrungen und Beschilderung waren wiedereinmal top. An den Verpflegungen hab ich ausnahmsweise nicht gehalten, aber die Sachen haben super lecker ausgesehen. Und die Station im Ziel war dann auch super. Das Anreichen von Trinkflaschen war sehr angenehm und ist positiv aufgefallen. Und die Atmosphäre...    

Die DM habt ihr echt verdient! Nur die Siegerehrung solltet ihr vorher vielleicht nochmal proben 

PS:
@Schutzblech: Das mit den "Warnungen" ist mir auch aufgefallen. Die Sache ist halt die, dass bei Marathons auch immer Einsteiger / Neulinge mitfahren, und das ist ja auch schön so und gewünscht. Andererseits sollten gerade diese Biker sich darüber im klaren sein, dass St. Ingbert deutlich höhere Anforderungen an Fahrkönnen stellt als andere Marathons. Alle Fahrer und Fans lieben die Strecke gerade deswegen, aber ein Anfänger sollte sie auf keinen Fall unterschätzen. (Und ein wenig Werbeeffekt kann auch nicht schaden  )


----------



## Schutzblech (4. September 2006)

squirrel schrieb:
			
		

> @Schutzblech: Das mit den "Warnungen" ist mir auch aufgefallen. Die Sache ist halt die, dass bei Marathons auch immer Einsteiger / Neulinge mitfahren, und das ist ja auch schön so und gewünscht. Andererseits sollten gerade diese Biker sich darüber im klaren sein, dass St. Ingbert deutlich höhere Anforderungen an Fahrkönnen stellt als andere Marathons. Alle Fahrer und Fans lieben die Strecke gerade deswegen, aber ein Anfänger sollte sie auf keinen Fall unterschätzen. (Und ein wenig Werbeeffekt kann auch nicht schaden  )



Hallo Squirrel (hast Du mal eins den Baum hoch überholt, oder warum heißt Du so?),
das, was Du oben schreibst kann ich nachvollziehen und stimmt wohl auch. Aber ich hörte nicht wenige Warnungen und ehrfurchtsvolle Äußerungen von Mitstreitern! Bei der Gelegenheit: das fahrtechnische Niveau der Bikerinnen und Biker bei diesem Rennen schien mir deutlich höher als bei anderen Marathons. Woran mag das liegen?

Gruß vom Schutzblech!


----------



## squirrel (4. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hörte nicht wenige Warnungen und ehrfurchtsvolle Äußerungen von Mitstreitern!


Begriffe wie "technisch schwer" sind halt immer Ansichtssache. Ich fahre da ja auch alles, aber vor 4 Jahren hab ich öfter mal nur im Weg rumgestanden. Man muss halt auch immer wissen, wie und was die Leute fahren, die sowas sagen...
Auf der Strecke hat mir auch jemand, der gerade sein Bike aus dem Wald gefischt hat, zugerufen, ich solle vorsichtig sein. Der wußte ja nicht, dass ich die Stelle kannte und sie für mich eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Problem war...


----------



## leutnant gustl (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal beim Einheimischen, PirateSB, leeqwar und oo7ike bedanken, dass sie sich so nett erkundigt haben und mir Hilfe angeboten hatten, als vor den Scherben meines kapitalen Sturzes stand. Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich in der Ellbogengesellschaft eines MTB- Marathons. Zumal ich mal ausnahmsweise schneller war, wie alle vier zusammen.
Also danke, hat zwar nichts gebracht, war aber trotzdem eine schöne Geste.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. September 2006)

Auch für mich war es  wieder eine rundum perfekte Veranstaltung. 
Da mich die Siegerehrung nicht betrifft, fällt sie aus meiner Bewertung raus.
Während am Samstagmorgen für Sonntag noch Regen angesagt war ,hatte sich das ganze am Sonntag schon wieder erübrigt und wir alle konnten ohne Regenjacke, Armlinge usw . über die bestens markiertenTrails rauschen.  
Die Obst-und Kohlehydratbuffets waren mehr als reichlich und abwechslungsreich gedeckt,so daß ich mich als einer der letzten Fahrer schon gefragt habe wer das noch alles essen soll.Getränke in rauen Mengen und Flaschenservice vom Feinsten.Ich schätze mal das Ganze war für  200 Biker mehr kalkuliert
Bikerherz was will man mehr.
Wundern tut mich nur, daß die Teilnehmerzahl irgendwie stagniert.
Auf der einen Seite schade, denn auf der Langdistanz hätte ich mir schon etwas mehr Gesellschaft gewünscht ,die einen nochmal antreibt.
Andererseits hatte man alle Trails für sich allein und konnte alles in vollen Zügen geniesen.
Generalprobe geglückt,die DM kann kommen
@ Chris Super Zeit, da fehlt mir noch einiges 
Gibts schon irgendwo Bilder von gestern?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. September 2006)

naja, die wetterprognose drückt vielleicht auch ein bisschen auf die teilnehmerzahl. für wen st. ingbert bei sonnenschein schon sehr anspruchsvoll ist, überlegt sich halt zweimal ob er es sich bei regen antut - obwohl die strecke auch feucht gut fahrbar bleibt.
ich denke aber, nach der deutschen meisterschaft werden viele verwundert kucken wenn sie bilder von der genialen strecke sehen und sich fragen, warum sie dort noch nie mitgefahren sind.


----------



## Callimero (5. September 2006)

nächstes jahr wieder 

warum tut man sich das nochmal an? naja, einer geht noch 


war perfekt, macht weiter so!


----------



## 007ike (5. September 2006)

Auch wenn es für mich der seltsameste Marathon war den ich je mitgefahren bin (was meine Leistungsentfaltung angeht..........???), hat er mir doch sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!
Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, dann wieder lang!


----------



## Limit83 (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Es freut uns von der Organisation riesig, dass es euch so gut gefallen hat. Zum Glück habt ihr die Probleme im Hintergrund nicht mitbekomen, ich werd sie sicherlich auch nie wieder mitbekommen wollen!!! Aber nach dem ganzen Trubel sind wir richtig Stolz auf unser geleistetes, denn wir haben dieses Jahr unser Bestes getan und wieder dazugelernt, was wir nächstes Jahr ändern und verbessern können... Über ein paar Neuerungen und Veränderungen wird in den nächsten Tagen diskutiert werden, aber eins kann ich euch versprechen: Wir werden die Strecke auf keinen Anfall leichter machen! Das ist unser Markenzeichen und das wird bleiben! 
Wenn ihr mehr Gesellschaft auf den Strecken haben wollt, macht Werbung für uns... Denn ich denke, das haben wir verdient... Wir tun unser Bestes in der Jugendarbeit, um Nachwuchs auf die Strecke zu bringen, die es dieses Jahr auch ordentlich rocken gelassen hat, Crazyeddie wird das bestätigen können!  Ein großes Lob an die Jungs! Ich glaube den größten Applaus bekam Peter (nicht EH)... 
So Leute, neben dem ganzen Positiven, möchte ich euch auch mal was über die schwarze Seite der Veranstaltung erzählen, was sicherlich hier zur Diskussion führen wird. Vorneweg: Der RSC St. Ingbert hat gestern Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher versuchter Körperverletzung erstattet. Da Hilfsmittel (Baumstämme, Spaltholz) verwendet worden sind, kann es sich womöglich auch um schwere Körperverletzung handeln. Die Person ist von der Spitze des Marathonfeldes gesehen worden und kann wiedererkannt werden. Folgender Hintergrund: Die Strecke wurde ab Mittwoch markiert und gekalkt, neben den Veränderungen der Streckenführung, wurde außerdem am Freitag im Bereich von Oberwürzbach: zwischen Bomberabfahrt und Lächelanstieg die besagten Baumstämme auf den Weg gezogen. Diese konnten wir ohne Probleme beseitigen. Aus gleichem Grund war ich Sonntag morgens um 6:00 Uhr in  diesem Bereich unterwegs und habe die Streckenführung wieder in Ordnung bringen müssen... Da lag noch nichts im Wald. Allerdings als um 9:20 Uhr die Spitze Marathon dort durchfuhr war wieder der Weg von Hindernissen übersät. Dass da niemandem etwas passiert ist, grenzt an ein Wunder. 
Ähnliches trug sich im Bereich Hassel im Eisenbergwald (Sausteig, Spielpläteldownhill) zu. Wir hoffen, dass die betroffenen dadurch ihre Denkweise ändern und merken, dass es sich nicht um ein Kavaliersdelikt handelt, sondern sie damit eine Straftat begehen, bei der es im schlimmsten Fall um Menschenleben geht!
Da ihr ähnliches in den nächsten Tagen in der Zeitung lesen werdet, mache ich es hier auch schon mal publik.


----------



## Franky79 (5. September 2006)

Moin Sascha,
ich sag dazu nur. So einen müsste man mal sehen  

Thema Ende.

Mit sind da auch noch Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen die man vielleicht für nächstes Jahr ändern könnte. Ich hab mit meinem Bruder (Michael) auch schon drüber geredet, er hat gemeint alles direkt brühwarm an Sascha weitergeben.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. September 2006)

Ich finde es sehr gut von euch, dass ihr Anzeige erstattet habt! So und nur so kann man solchen Idioten auf Dauer beikommen. Wenn man draüber nachdenkt, was da alles passieren kann, wird einem richtig schlecht. Ich hoffe inständig dass der Täter ermittelt wird und eine ordentlichen Denkzettel erhält!

Grüße.


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. September 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, neben dem ganzen Positiven, möchte ich euch auch mal was über die schwarze Seite der Veranstaltung erzählen, was sicherlich hier zur Diskussion führen wird. Vorneweg: Der RSC St. Ingbert hat gestern Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher versuchter Körperverletzung erstattet. Da Hilfsmittel (Baumstämme, Spaltholz) verwendet worden sind, kann es sich womöglich auch um schwere Körperverletzung handeln. Die Person ist von der Spitze des Marathonfeldes gesehen worden und kann wiedererkannt werden.



hab es auch schon gehört, drücke die daumen dass ihr den irren erwischt...

war ja noch glück dass jörg und die beiden anderen das bemerkt haben...

joe
(immer noch stinkig wg. meiner infektabsage, aber 2007 kommt bestimmt und mal schauen wen ich alles mitbringen kann von meinen hobbyfahrern - die lizenzler werden eh von der dm "angelockt" werden)


----------



## Schutzblech (5. September 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Der RSC St. Ingbert hat gestern Anzeige wegen vorsätzlicher versuchter Körperverletzung erstattet. Da Hilfsmittel (Baumstämme, Spaltholz) verwendet worden sind, kann es sich womöglich auch um schwere Körperverletzung handeln. Die Person ist von der Spitze des Marathonfeldes gesehen worden und kann wiedererkannt werden.



Hmm, ehrlich gesagt seh' ich da schwarz für Euch. So idiotisch die Handlung und gefährlich deren Folgen sind: jeder Richter wird wohl sagen, dass im Wald nun mal Hindernisse rumliegen können. Ob sie jetzt durch Windbruch oder von Menschenhand auf den Weg geraten sind, dürfte keine Rolle spielen. Ein MTBler kann nicht von freien Wegen ausgehen und muss jederzeit mit Hindernissen rechnen. Ich bin juristischer Laie, mein gesunder Menschenverstand lässt mich diesen Ausgang der Klage jedoch stark annehmen.
Anders dürfte es aussehen, wenn die Gefährdung nicht von Hindernissen ausginge, die theoretisch auch natürlichen Ursprungs sein können, sondern von - nennen wir's technischen - Einrichtungen, wie quer gespannten Drahtseilen o.ä. So weit ist es zum Glück ja nicht gekommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich natürlich auf den Erfolg Eurer Anzeige!

Gruß vom Schutzblech.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. September 2006)

Möglich, dass das so ausgeht. Aber allein die Tatsache, dass der Täter sich im nachhinein damit auseinandersetzen muss (Vorladung, usw.), reicht vieleicht schon um eine Wiederholungstat zu verhindern und damit wäre auch schon was gewonnen. Desweiteren hat so eine Anzeige auch abschreckende Wirkung auf Nachahmer und in den Täterkreisen spricht sich sowas schnell rum, zumal es ja auch Zeitungsberichte geben wird, denn in aller Regel sind solche Typen genauso feige und hinterhältig wie ihre Fallen.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (5. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ehrlich gesagt seh' ich da schwarz für Euch. So idiotisch die Handlung und gefährlich deren Folgen sind: jeder Richter wird wohl sagen, dass im Wald nun mal Hindernisse rumliegen können. Ob sie jetzt durch Windbruch oder von Menschenhand auf den Weg geraten sind, dürfte keine Rolle spielen. Ein MTBler kann nicht von freien Wegen ausgehen und muss jederzeit mit Hindernissen rechnen. Ich bin juristischer Laie, mein gesunder Menschenverstand lässt mich diesen Ausgang der Klage jedoch stark annehmen.
> Anders dürfte es aussehen, wenn die Gefährdung nicht von Hindernissen ausginge, die theoretisch auch natürlichen Ursprungs sein können, sondern von - nennen wir's technischen - Einrichtungen, wie quer gespannten Drahtseilen o.ä. So weit ist es zum Glück ja nicht gekommen.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich natürlich auf den Erfolg Eurer Anzeige!
> ...


Bei einer Veranstaltung dürfte die Sachlage anders sein. Zumal die Wege geräumt wurden, auch kurz vor Start noch einmal, und das Wetter nicht dafür verantwortlich war, dass Bäume umfallen.
Wenn der Täter dann noch gesehen wurde wie er es getan hat dann ist er ganz klar schuldig weil er mit böswilliger Absicht gehandelt hat.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (5. September 2006)

da ein quer über den Waldweg liegender Baumstamm bei MTB Marathons äußerst unüblich ist, besonders wenn es sich um unübersichtliche Stellen handelt, wird der Täter, wenn er denn ermittelt wird, ein echtes Problem haben!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. September 2006)

Das fahrtechnische Niveau der Teilnehmer war sehr hoch bei dieser Veranstaltung. Ich habe am DB-Trail gestanden und zugesehen. Ich schätze mal ca. 80  90 % sind da runtergefahren. Großer Respekt. Und auch die Jugendlichen haben das ganz klasse gemacht. Ist auch für Zuschauer sehr interessant. Ich hoffe, ich habe mir etwas von der Fahrtechnik abgekuckt. 

Mit den Baumstämmen ist eine traurige Sache. Ich habe letzte Woche auch so einen Verrückten getroffen an einer Pfälzer-Wald-Hütte in der Nähe des Potzberges. Wir sind einer Wanderwegmarkierung nachgefahren und kamen einen steilen Serpentinenweg zu der Hütte hoch gelaufen mit den Fahrrädern. Der Mann, wahrscheinlich der Hüttenwirt, hat uns angesprochen, dass man den Weg nicht fahren dürfte, weil der so leicht kaputtgeht und sie wären alle jetzt schon alt und hätten keine Leute mehr zum reparieren. Ja, hab ich gesagt der Weg ist halt etwas problematisch, wegen der Serpentinen, das fahren die Mountainbiker gerne. Habe ihm auch gesagt, dass wir nicht aus dieser Gegend sind und den Weg auch nicht fahren und bergauf sowieso geschoben haben. Der hat dann weiter erklärt und bla bla bla und auf einmal sagt er, als wäre es das Normalste der Welt, er hätte schon überlegt mal Nagelbretter da hin zu legen. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dafür käme er ins Gefängnis, das wäre Mordversuch. Hat ihn aber irgendwie nicht interessiert, ist ja so wichtig dass die Wege nicht kaputtgehen. Der Weg war aus hartem Lehm, eigentlich gar nicht empfindlich und auch so gut wie keine Reifenspuren zu sehen. Er hatte noch erzählt, dass ein anderer Hüttenwirt die Wege nicht mehr frei räumt und Baumstämme extra liegen lässt, damit die Mountainbiker nicht mehr runterrasen können. Mir scheint, die sprechen sich da ab, wie sie den Mountainbikern das Leben schwer machen können. Als noch Leute kamen, haben wir die Gelegenheit ergriffen und sind schnell weg, weil es sowieso keinen Sinn hatte sich mit dem Mann zu unterhalten. Ich denke mal, das mit den Nagelbrettern hat er nur noch nicht gemacht, weil seine Wanderfreunde rein treten könnten. Diese Leute gehören in die Psychiatrie. Ich hoffe, dass sie den, der das in St. Ingbert gemacht hat, kriegen. Meistens behalten das die Leute ja gar nicht für sich und erzählen es noch dem Nachbarn oder Wanderkollegen, so dass er das, bis die Zeitung erscheint, sicher schon jemandem erzählt hat. Man müsste eine Belohnung aussetzen.


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2006)

@schutzblech: das seh ich etwas anders... Hierbei handelt es sich um eine angemeldete Veranstaltung, und die baumstämme wurden von einer Person mit einem bestimmten VORSATZ dort hingelegt! solchen Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt! Kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren dass hier eine Veranstaltung, ein Wettkampf stattfindet? zum kotzen find ich sowas! gut das Ihr da mit voller Härte vorgeht! macht das so publik wie es nur irgendwie geht, Mountainbiken ist nicht mehr nur eine extremsportart für verrückte die alles kaputt machen. 

ich finds klasse dass ihr das Fahrtechnisch so lassen wollt. das muss sein!  

die geringe Teilnehmerzahl hängt denk ich mit vielen Faktoren zusammen... das wetter spielt wohl nur ne kleine Rolle. Ich denk vielen Fahrern is die strecke Einfach zu hart, wenn ich da an Bad Wildbad denke, da sind auf der langstrecke auch nur 50 Leute ins Ziel gekommen... Und solche Strapazen sind halt nichts für jedermann. Umso besser dass nächstes Jahr dieses Event größer wird, das zieht die Freaks an, macht die geniale strecke bekannt. Weil die Fahrer die hinzukommen sollen müssen ja auch (vor allem Fahrtechnisch) im Fortgeschrittenen Bereich liegen. Is ja kein Breitensport. 

an dieser Stelle auch nochmal ein fettes Respekt an die komplette Orga, die das wirklich so genial gemeistert hat das ich von den vielen Problemen absolut nix mitbekommen habe!   das kann sich sehen lassen! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## crazyeddie (5. September 2006)

also für die probleme wie den zeltstandplatz (aufgeweichter boden) oder irgendwelche selbsternannten mtb-gegner kann die orga nix. wenn nächstes jahr dm ist, wird so ein irrer der bäume auf den weg legt wahrscheinlich vom rasenden feld überfahren. und die sz dichtet am nächsten tag ganz originell: "karl fuhr den übeltäter platt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schutzblech (5. September 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @schutzblech: das seh ich etwas anders... Hierbei handelt es sich um eine angemeldete Veranstaltung, und die baumstämme wurden von einer Person mit einem bestimmten VORSATZ dort hingelegt!



Ich denke, es spielt keine Rolle, ob es sich um eine angemeldete Veranstaltung oder eine private Ausfahrt handelt. Vielmehr dürfte sich die Frage stellen, ob auf den Weg gelegte Baumstämme ernsthaft geeignet sind, die Fahrer eines Mountainbikes(!) zu gefährden, denn

_DIMB Trail Rules #3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. *In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können!* Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen._

Gibt's denn keinen bikenden Juristen unter uns, der unser Halbwissen mit brauchbaren Aussagen auffüllt?

Gruß,
Schutzblech.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. September 2006)

Ich bin nun alles andere als ein Jurist, aber eins ist sicher, die DIMB Pädches Regeln interessieren einen Strafrichter einen feuchten Kehricht. 

Grüße.


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (5. September 2006)

Wie immer : TOP ! Die Strecke hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht, 


			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden die Strecke auf keinen Anfall leichter machen! Das ist unser Markenzeichen und das wird bleiben!


  


			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr mehr Gesellschaft auf den Strecken haben wollt, macht Werbung für uns... Denn ich denke, das haben wir verdient...


Genau, werden wir machen    Und dann noch ein paar Biker mit zur Permante lotsen...


			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, neben dem ganzen Positiven, .....(Baumstämme, Spaltholz) .... .


das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, ein Hirnrissiger torpediert so eine Veranstaltung. Wollen wir mal hoffen, das es keine Wiederholung gibt, weder in St. Ingbert noch sonstwo.

grüsse _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Schutzblech (5. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun alles andere als ein Jurist, aber eins ist sicher, die DIMB Pädches Regeln interessieren einen Strafrichter einen feuchten Kehricht.



War klar, dass das erstmal nicht verstanden wird. Es geht nicht um die Anwendung der DIMB-Regeln als Gesetz sondern um die Auslegung dieser Statuten: wenn sich die MTBler selbst Vorsicht und Achtsamkeit auf die Fahnen schreiben, wieso stellt es dann plötzlich eine erhebliche Gefahr für die Radler da, wenn wirklich mal was auf der Strecke rumliegt? Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Täter die Hindernisse den Fahrern vor die Räder geworfen und so eine unausweichliche Gefahr hervorgerufen hat. Die Auslegung wird eher so aussehen: Wer in ein sich nicht bewegendes Hindernis auf dem Weg reinfährt war wohl einfach nicht der Situation angemessen unterwegs. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Rolle spielt, ob das ein Rennen war oder nicht.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Klage allzuweit führt - auch wenn ich das Gegenteil hoffe.

Gruß, Schutzblech.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. September 2006)

Ich sehe das anders. Immerhin handelt es sich nicht um eine normale Tour, sondern um eine Rennveranstaltung, mit allen erforderlichen Genehmigungen usw. Stell dir mal vor, dei der Deutschlandralley schleppt einer Baumstämme auf die Strecke, dann kannst du ja auch nicht sagen, Autofahrer müssen immer so fahren, dass sie jederzeit bremsen können. Hier liegt meiner Meinung nach Vorsatz vor und das wenn das der Richter auch so sieht, wird das sehr wohl als versuchte (gefährliche) Körperverletzung geahndet.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (5. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> War klar, dass das erstmal nicht verstanden wird. Es geht nicht um die Anwendung der DIMB-Regeln als Gesetz sondern um die Auslegung dieser Statuten: wenn sich die MTBler selbst Vorsicht und Achtsamkeit auf die Fahnen schreiben, wieso stellt es dann plötzlich eine erhebliche Gefahr für die Radler da, wenn wirklich mal was auf der Strecke rumliegt? Es ist ja nicht so, dass der Täter die Hindernisse den Fahrern vor die Räder geworfen und so eine unausweichliche Gefahr hervorgerufen hat. Die Auslegung wird eher so aussehen: Wer in ein sich nicht bewegendes Hindernis auf dem Weg reinfährt war wohl einfach nicht der Situation angemessen unterwegs. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Rolle spielt, ob das ein Rennen war oder nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Klage allzuweit führt - auch wenn ich das Gegenteil hoffe.
> 
> Gruß, Schutzblech.


Im Normalfall ist der Forst dafür zuständig die Wege in Ordnung zu halten, z.B. nach einem Unwetter. Die Wege müssen auch in einem Zustand gehalten werden, in dem sie keine Gefahr bei der Benutzung bergen, oder halt eben gesperrt werden. Wer Wege absichtlich verbaut, handelt strafbar.
Du kannst ja auch nicht vor deiner Haustür eine Bodenwelle auf die Strasse machen, damit die Autos dort langsamer fahren und dann sagen, wer drüber rast und es nicht gesehen hat, war nicht angemessen unterwegs.
Natürlich verstehe ich auch deinen Einwand, ein Baumstamm sollte kein Problem darstellen und wer ihn nicht sieht war zu schnell unterwegs, dann könnten sich die Orgas aber auch die Arbeit sparen um die Wege freizuräumen und Gefahrstellen nochmals extra zu markieren. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (5. September 2006)

Ich bin sicher Limit oder Snoopy geben uns über den Ausgang des Verfahrens Bescheid, dann wissen wir alle definitiv was Sache ist.

Bis dahin sind wir alle "angemessen" im Wald unterwegs und trainieren für 2007  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (5. September 2006)

Na das ist ja mal wieder eine Klasse Diskussion.

Der Vorsatz der Aktion ist doch klar erkennbar!!!!

Bei einem Rennen kann bzw. muss  ich als Fahrer auch von anderen Voraussetzungen ausgehen als bei einer normalen Ausfahrt. Im Rennen sind die wirklich schwierigen und gefährliche Strecken deutlich gekennzeichnet (wenn kein Idiot kommt und ...). Also kann ich es da auf einer Waldautobahn sicherlich richtig laufen lassen ohne dass ich alles einshen kann und muss definitv nicht mit Baumstämmen rechnen. 
Wenn natürlich gerade Sturm oder so herrscht ist das wieder etwas anders, aber das ist dann auch höhere Gewalt und von mir als Fahrer wieder vorhersehbar.
Die Frage welchen Paragraphen man konkret dafür zitieren muss, sollten wir dann getrost den Juristen überlassen, aber alleine schon die Anzeige und die Presse sollten, wenn sie schon keinen Lerneffekt erzielen, so wenigstens zur Abschreckeung dienen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, wenn man diese Jahr nichts mehr machen kann eine Art Unterlassungsanordnung mit entsprechender Strafandrohung zu erreichen.

Zur Strecke kann ich als Durchschnittsfahrer sagen, dass sie von der Technik sicher zu den anspruchvollsten gehört, aber man kann (wenn man es kann) doch fast die ganze Strecke durchfahren. Die anspruchsvollen Stellen sind entsprechend ausgeschildert und da kann man dann ja auch mal absteigen, wenn man nicht so versiert ist. Gerade im Rennen verliert man da kaum Zeit, die man aber mit einem Sturz umso mehr einbüßen kann.  Und wer vorher üben will hat ja die Vorfahrten. Ich fahre auch lieber eine anspruchsvolle Strecke und schiebe mal (oder schalge iregendwo ein) als immer nur über breite Waldwege zu fahren.

Für die Kinder würde ich mir noch eine Einsteigerrunde rund um das Stadion wünschen (vielleicht bereits Samstags). Aber dann auch "richtig" MTB und nicht einfach nur Waldautobahn, Trails sind ja genug vorhanden. 36km Trails sind für 9 jährige doch etwas happig.

Ich denke auch man müsste aus der Veranstaltung noch mehr ein Event machen, das bereits am Samstag beginnt, aber wie das gehen soll weiß ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht muss man mal in WND nachfagren, die haben zwar eine relativ öde Strecke, aber riesieg Teilnehmer Zahlen. Da kommt natürlcih auch massiv Unterstützung von der Stadt.


----------



## crazyeddie (5. September 2006)

vielleicht wäre für die dm ein führungsmotorrad nicht schlecht. nach den steilen abfahrten stehen immer streckenposten, wenn jemand was sabotieren will tut er das auf den waldautobahn-abschnitten. da kann man aber nun wirklich nicht alle zehn meter jemanden hinstellen. wenn da jetzt eine minute vor der spitze jemand lang fährt (ok, also kein "richtiges" führungsfahrzeug), würden sich die fahrer viel sicherer fühlen. man stelle sich vor, die dm würde entschieden, weil der alleine führende favorit durch sabotage stürzt und sich verletzt... das gäb n riesenterz und nie mehr ne dm


----------



## chris84 (5. September 2006)

jo, ich denk auch so ein Führungsmoped wär ne gute Sache und net so schwierig umzusetzen. Da gibts bestimmt einige die das gerne machen würden. Vielleicht sogar 2, das erste Moped mit 10min vorsprung und das nächste direkt vorm Feld....

In Mehring beim Benefiz-Marathon sind z.B. 2 Trail-Maschinen mitgefahren...

und am Sonntag sind mir doch auch 2 Crosser im Wald begegnet... was haben die eigentlich gemacht? streckenkontrolle?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Franky79 (6. September 2006)

Wenn einer was auf die Strecke legen will dann macht er es auch wenn da ein Moped kommt und was will der Mopetfahrer machen wenn er vor dem Feld fährt und sieht da was, rufen ??? Naja hört eh kein Mensch drauf.

@Schutzblech: Ich weiss nicht was Du für eine Ansicht von einem "Rennen" hast, also ich definiere Rennen als: Wer zuerst im Ziel ist hat gewonnen, wer als zweiter ins Ziel kommt ist zweiter, wer als Dritter ins Ziel kommt ist Dritter usw. ist doch verständlich oder??? So wenn ich angemessen über eine abgesperrte Strecke fahren muss werde ich aber 120ter und das ist nicht der Grund eines Rennens. Natürlich kann es auch sein das ich falsch liege nur bei einem Rennen zählt für mich nur nach vorne egal wie.

Ich geh davon aus das es sogar so Idioten gibt, die irgendwo was auf die Strecke legen und dann noch dort schauen ob einer aufs Maul fliegt und sich dann noch freuen. Man müsste so nen Typen mal "verwitschen" <---- geiles Wort, dann prügeln und an die 1414 schicken und noch 500.- Euro kassieren.

Ne quatsch bei Seite, gegen solche Menschen kann man nix machen.

Aber trotzdem wars ne richtig geile Veranstaltung und nächstes Jahr wirds ne geile DM !!! glaub ich zumindest.

So gute Nacht und wen´s interessiert ich hab noch bis Montag Urlaub !!!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. September 2006)

Man müsste den Fahrer des Führungsmotorrads natürlich bewaffnen, 'ne Pumpgun lässt sich recht gut während der Fahrt mit einer Hand bedienen und zielen ist bei den Teilen auch nicht so wichtig   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (6. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste den Fahrer des Führungsmotorrads natürlich bewaffnen, 'ne Pumpgun lässt sich recht gut während der Fahrt mit einer Hand bedienen und zielen ist bei den Teilen auch nicht so wichtig
> 
> Grüße.


Terminator 4 dann 2007 in IGB


----------



## Schutzblech (6. September 2006)

Franky79 schrieb:
			
		

> @Schutzblech: Ich weiss nicht was Du für eine Ansicht von einem "Rennen" hast, also ich definiere Rennen als: Wer zuerst im Ziel ist hat gewonnen, wer als zweiter ins Ziel kommt ist zweiter, wer als Dritter ins Ziel kommt ist Dritter usw. ist doch verständlich oder??? So wenn ich angemessen über eine abgesperrte Strecke fahren muss werde ich aber 120ter und das ist nicht der Grund eines Rennens. Natürlich kann es auch sein das ich falsch liege nur bei einem Rennen zählt für mich nur nach vorne egal wie.



Leute! Das ist nicht das, was ich sage, sondern was ich vermute, das ein Richter den Klägern unter die Nase reiben wird. 
Um meine Ansicht eines Rennens ging es nie; es wäre schön, wenn meine Aussagen nicht verdreht werden.

Sei's drum. Halt uns doch jemand im Forum auf dem Laufenden. Ansonsten: gehen wir lieber Biken.

Gruß, Schutzblech.


----------



## Schutzblech (6. September 2006)

Apropopo, wo wir gerade am schimpfen sind: Wer sind eigentlich die Pappnasen, die ihre getauschten Schläuche und verbrauchten Squeeze-Päckchen im Wald entsorgen? Ah, niemand! Na, dann wächst das Zeugs ja vielleicht da.
(Und komm' mir jetzt keiner mit dem Argument, welche Vorstellung ich von einem Rennen hätte, wo man halt schnell unterwegs sein müsse. Was natürlich absolut keine Zeit lässt, das Zeugs ins Trikot zu stopfen.)

Gruß, Schutzblech.


----------



## leeqwar (6. September 2006)

dickes lob an snoopy und die anderen von der orga ! habt ihr zum wiederholten mal super hinbekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky79 (6. September 2006)

Schutzblech schrieb:
			
		

> Apropopo, wo wir gerade am schimpfen sind: Wer sind eigentlich die Pappnasen, die ihre getauschten Schläuche und verbrauchten Squeeze-Päckchen im Wald entsorgen? Ah, niemand! Na, dann wächst das Zeugs ja vielleicht da.
> (Und komm' mir jetzt keiner mit dem Argument, welche Vorstellung ich von einem Rennen hätte, wo man halt schnell unterwegs sein müsse. Was natürlich absolut keine Zeit lässt, das Zeugs ins Trikot zu stopfen.)
> 
> Gruß, Schutzblech.



Weißt Du noch wo die Squeeze-Päckchen-Bäume wachsen werden, kann man ja bestimmt im Frühling pflücken gehen.  

Das mit dem Rennen und Richter hab ich dann falsch verstanden sorry,
hoffentlich haste mich jetzt noch lieb.


----------



## Schutzblech (6. September 2006)

Franky79 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt Du noch wo die Squeeze-Päckchen-Bäume wachsen werden, kann man ja bestimmt im Frühling pflücken gehen.



Oh, kein Problem, die zu finden. Die Bäume sind lila.



			
				Franky79 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Rennen und Richter hab ich dann falsch verstanden sorry, hoffentlich haste mich jetzt noch lieb.



Na klar! Alles wird gut  

 Schutzblech.


----------



## nojumper (8. September 2006)

Also wenn's sonst keiner sagt:
Auf der Homepage vom Event gibt's schon Bilder  http://www.bank1saar-mtb.de/galerie/navi.php  und inMedia http://www.inmedia-shop.de hat auch schon was anzubieten..auch wenn ich da die Ausbeute recht mager finde


----------



## Maui (14. September 2006)

uihh hört sich ja nach einer gelungen Veranstaltung an obwohl ich mit MA/CC nix am Hut hab, Hut ab. 

kann garnicht verstehen wie man gegen Org. Radeln sein kann. Eigentlich ist das für Fussgänger/Wanderer die allerbeste Entspannungspolitik. 

Wenn wir jemand erwischen, darf er aufm Nagelbrett Platznehmen


----------



## crazyeddie (14. September 2006)

würdet ihr ddd-ler den nicht eher mit 100 jahre sprunghügel und anlieger schaufeln bestrafen?


----------



## Maui (14. September 2006)

und 10m Drops


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. September 2006)

Hallo und Tach zusammen.....

....vielen, vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Feedbacks!

Während viele von Euch noch über den erst vergangenen Marathon sinieren, sind wir (insbesondere meine Wenigkeit) wieder voll dabei das nächste Event zu organisieren..... denn NACH der Veranstaltung ist VOR der Veranstaltung... 

Auch wenn wir in diesem Jahr einen harten Kampf gegen einen bösen Gegner gefochten haben, kann ich Euch sagen, dass wir es auf keinen Fall zulassen werden, dass uns ein oder mehrere Hirnis die Veranstaltung kaputt machen...

Ich denke ich verrate Euch nicht zu viel, wenn ich Euch verspreche, dass im nächsten Jahr in St. Ingbert wirklich die Post abgeht! 
Wir werden Euch im nächsten Jahr so richtig einheizen!! - Nicht der größte, aber der Beste Marathon wartet auf Euch!! 

Dazu werden limit83 und ich am nächsten WE nach Oberammergau fahren um uns vor Ort zu informieren, wir werden mit der Gemeide, dem Veranstalter und und und und reden ....- ein hartes Wochenende voller Arbeit steht vor der Tür.... 

Den OB von IGB werden wir dann danach ins "Gebet" nehmen!

Denn 

*DU*  *BIST* DEUTSCHLAND *...*


*MOUNTAINBIKE DEUTSCHLAND -2007- St. Ingbert**!!!!*


----------



## zeitweiser (24. September 2006)

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit dem online Urkundenausdruck aus?
Hab bisher auf der HP nichts gefunden.


----------



## Limit83 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Etwas verspätet gibts noch ein paar Bilder online zu bewundern. Markus Lutz von sockenboy.de war auf der Strecke als Fotograf unterwegs und hat einige klasse Schnappschüsse gemacht. Beim drüberfliegen habe ich auch schon so manchen Forumsleser und -schreiber entdeckt! Schauts euch mal an: 

http://mtb.sockenboy.de

und gefällts?

Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Bilder  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (14. Oktober 2006)

Respekt  
die besten Bilder, die ich von 2006 gesehen habe


----------

